# Shuttle for Labyrinth



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good place to leave cars during a Labyrinth float? We have two trucks getting shuttled Mineral Bottom and want to leave the 2 passengers cars near the put-in, but ideally not at green river to avoid paying for parking for the week. I saw that there is a rest stop at crescent junction, has anyone ever left vehicles there? Or know of another spot that is convenient and safe?


----------



## Buddha09 (May 15, 2014)

I just floated Green River to Mineral Bottom and paid the 35 bucks for a week to store shuttle at Green River State Park. If I were to do this again, I would not put in at Green River. Instead I would start at Ruby Ranch. The stretch from Green River to Ruby was not as picturesque. I'd just pay to leave car at Ruby Ranch. I would have rather spent the extra day in Labyrinth exploring than float that 1st stretch from Green River to Ruby. Maybe do a lay over day to really enjoy the amazing canyons and hikes.


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

The only really cool thing between them is the “geyser” 4 or 5 miles after the green river put in. It is pretty though with all the birds and wildlife I’ve seen the time I did it. But the person above me is correct, it’s much better to have the extra day hiking and exploring side canyons in the labyrinth than to spend a full day getting to it


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Ruby ranch, all the way

Sent from my SM-G965U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I know this is a weird question, and goes against popular logic, but does anyone know the cost to leave a vehicle at Ruby Ranch, without launching there?

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

